# NE/EASTCOAST DIYMA/ECA Meet Rollcall



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Its a week away guys... anyone want to get in touch personally and exchange phone numbers, shoot me a pm

August 12th 1pm

http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp

Please post if you are gonna make it to get a decent head count.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I posted this in the other one....but I will be there.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Wish I could make it, but I hope to see some pictures from the meet.*


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I'll be there. Where exactly in the park are we meeting? Open picnic area? Parking lot?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it this year...

Is this an annual meet? If so, I will make sure I can get there next year. 

I really wanted to meet everybody and check out some installs...I guess I will have to live through the forum for now.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll be there for sure. 
I'm so looking forward to hearing some other systems, and to hopefully get some advice on fiberglassing my crazy a-pillar setup.
I feel like a kid counting the days 'till Christmas!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I will be there also my friend Dan, he doesn't post at all here, but he's wildhair on here.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Is there a thread with more information about exactly what is going on?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Next year we're gonna have an east meets west thing and see who has better systems!!!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

sundownz said:


> Sounds interesting. Is there a thread with more information about exactly what is going on?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14458

Just a gathering between forum members. Non-competetive environmment, meet and greet people, audition some systems and check out some installs.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Vestax said:


> Next year we're gonna have an east meets west thing and see who has better systems!!!!


really!?!?! then to can meet in the middle in TEXAS!!!


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

I was absolutely psyched for this. I missed the west cost, Mr. Marv event and now I have to miss this one also. I'm really getting depressed out this .

Two things: One, I have to take the 2nd of 3 steps of the United Sates Medical Licensing Exam at the end of the month and need to study my ass off. I wish I were a good test taker but I'm not , so I have to start puting in long study days. My score will have an influence on where I ultimately end up doing a residency.

Two, I thought my install would be complete enough to make it down there, but without the rest of the week to dedicate to finishing up I just can't get things installed and, as importantly put back together in time. I've been driving around town for the last month with only the drivers seat installed. I get a lot of funny looks .

I'm tempted to try and make it down with my wifes car just to meet some people and see/listen to some systems.. I'll have to mull this over. 

So, if I come it won't be with a system , but I think it may be worth it anyway as I spend so much freaking time on the forums, it would be very nice to see, and listen to actual systems and meet actual people. I'll give a definitive yea or ney by wed or thurs at the latest. Thanks all.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Need-sq said:


> I was absolutely psyched for this. I missed the west cost, Mr. Marv event and now I have to miss this one also. I'm really getting depressed out this .
> 
> Two things: One, I have to take the 2nd of 3 steps of the United Sates Medical Licensing Exam at the end of the month and need to study my ass off. I wish I were a good test taker but I'm not , so I have to start puting in long study days. My score will have an influence on where I ultimately end up doing a residency.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. I don't have a working system right now either. You should still come to it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Its a week away guys... anyone want to get in touch personally and exchange phone numbers, shoot me a pm
> 
> August 12th 1pm
> 
> ...


You cant personally touch me and I dont want you calling.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> I'll be there. Where exactly in the park are we meeting? Open picnic area? Parking lot?


Open picnic area with a very large parking lot. Held many meets there for various forums and never had any trouble with the exception of the occassional knucklehead..


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Like I said on ECA, I should have some system in by then and if I do I'll be there.

Prolly won't be too pretty though  Hopefully it'll sound good.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wish I could go, but I'll be on a plane to Seattle at that time 
Have fun without me and be sure to critique one another's systems on the board when you get back...I want the gory details!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

BBOYSTEVIE said:


> Like I said on ECA, I should have some system in by then and if I do I'll be there.
> 
> Prolly won't be too pretty though  Hopefully it'll sound good.


Steve shut up and just get up here!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Quite a few bailing as expected 

Come on fellas! We can still get this gathering larger than last years with some fresh faces...

Anyhow....i got a last minute aspect of my install to get together, should be interesting 

3.5max6spd
6spdcoupe
Skylar112
drocpsu
bboystevie
Felippe
PDogg81
nismos14
solacedagony
Mr Perfect
geo1317
djfrestyl
Jason(coworker- E36 with DLS 3ways, Alumapro RX...)

And still counting...

Def outs- Chuyler, raadkins16, Need SQ, denim, SQ Baru


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Open picnic area with a very large parking lot. Held many meets there for various forums and never had any trouble with the exception of the occassional knucklehead..


Are the open picnic areas numbered or something so we know which one to meet at? That page says the park has 3 of them and is like 470 acres, so it's a pretty big place 

And stop bailing out suckas! I have to meet you and check out your vehicles!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

solacedagony said:


> Are the open picnic areas numbered or something so we know which one to meet at? That page says the park has 3 of them and is like 470 acres, so it's a pretty big place
> 
> And stop bailing out suckas! I have to meet you and check out your vehicles!


We are going to meet at the Main parking Lot off of River Road-easily visible, its the first Lot on the right after you get off Route 18 of if you get off Rt287 you follow River Road through 2-3 traffic lights and the Lot will quickly approach once you cross the light intersection where the RT18 ramp is located.

Once you are on River Road, thats where having my phone number comes in handy and I'll direct you. Its a pretty direct route to the park, you get off the highway onto river Road, you drive until the you see the Park on the right.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

solacedagony said:


> Are the open picnic areas numbered or something so we know which one to meet at? That page says the park has 3 of them and is like 470 acres, so it's a pretty big place
> 
> And stop bailing out suckas! I have to meet you and check out your vehicles!


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...74.454989&spn=0.007602,0.014591&t=h&z=16&om=1

See the big rectangular parking lot right in the middle of the map on Violet Dr? That's where it will be. I think if you zoom in close enough you can see our cars there!


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Very cool...

For the sake of making things easier, can we get a roll call of CARS that will be there??

Usually for meets, it's a homogeneous mix of cars or type of cars.....here, the cars aren't even the main event...

'05 Pontiac GTO 6.0 Black/Red


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Updated members w/ cars list...Those that dont show a car please list it.

Also I think its a good idea if everyone lists their equipment on a piece of paper on every car so we dont waste time at the meet answering the same questions on every audition.

3.5max6spd (02 Maxima)
6spdcoupe (05 G35 Sdan)
Skylar112 (02 VW GTI)
drocpsu (Saturn)
bboystevie (4th Gen Maxima 95-99)
Felippe (05 GTO)
PDogg81 (93 Olds Cutlass Supreme)
nismos14 (05 altima SE-R)
solacedagony (03 Ford Ranger std. cab)
Mr Perfect (96 Mazda MX-6)
geo1317 (4th Gen Maxima 95-99)
djfrestyl ('00 Maxima)
Jason(coworker) (98 BMW 328i)
PeteyGoesBoom( 2003 Explorer)
wildhair (Suzuki Samurai)
XTREMETUNING (05 Jaguar Type X )


And still counting...

Def outs- Chuyler, raadkins16, Need SQ, denim, SQ Baru


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Updated members w/ cars list...Those that dont show a car please list it.
> 
> 3.5max6spd (02 Maxima)
> 6spdcoupe (05 G35 Sdan)
> ...


'96 Mazda MX-6 Gray


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> 3.5max6spd (02 Maxima)
> 6spdcoupe (05 G35 Sdan)
> Skylar112 (02 VW GTI)
> drocpsu (Saturn)
> ...


Update.


----------



## steven1234 (Jul 2, 2007)

i am gonna come check it out


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

steven1234 said:


> i am gonna come check it out


You live close enough you should.


----------



## steven1234 (Jul 2, 2007)

only i am comeing to learn and gain input this will the 1st time for me to hear a good sound/sounding cars ever in my life.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Updated members w/ cars list...Those that dont show a car please list it.
> 
> Also I think its a good idea if everyone lists their equipment on a piece of paper on every car so we dont waste time at the meet answering the same questions on every audition.
> 
> ...


What is it about Maximas and Altimas (and Nissan/Infinity in general) that make them SQ magnets??

Damn!


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

I think a few of the guys were on Maxima org and found there way over here together. Nothing special SQ wise about them, but they do hae some room in the kicks to work with


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Fellippe said:


> What is it about Maximas and Altimas (and Nissan/Infinity in general) that make them SQ magnets??
> 
> Damn!


Grocery getters with a bit of Powah !


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Updated members w/ cars list...Those that dont show a car please list it.
> 
> Also I think its a good idea if everyone lists their equipment on a piece of paper on every car so we dont waste time at the meet answering the same questions on every audition.
> 
> ...


Add another VW into the mix and a Subbie wagon!


----------



## ogahyellow (Apr 16, 2007)

My car goes in the shop on Thursday, if it's out, I'll be there....crappy system in tow...


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll be there. 

No comments if I don't have time to wash off /vacuum out the sand from a week at the beach 

(05 Legacy GT wagon)


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Haha...nice gathering its gonna turn out to be

Gonna have to pick up some some labels for name tags !Fun..


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

make that 06 golf.  

see you guys there.


----------



## shadow (Jul 29, 2007)

Well at least i'll be tied with someone with the oldest car there at 93 . That is if my car makes it by then, things just keep getting better with my car. That is being sarcastic of course . Don could probably right a book soon with all the problems my car is running into lmao.  . None of them are his fault, its just like my car has a mind of its own and it doesn't want a system and blows things up and removes wires on its own and other things.  So i'm knocking on wood and crossing my fingers until friday, i should just let my car sit in the driveway until then.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

That just means time for a new car Mark.


----------



## shadow (Jul 29, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> That just means time for a new car Mark.


Lol, I just need to call up sears to extend my credit just a spec to get yours right?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

steven1234 said:


> only i am comeing to learn and gain input this will the 1st time for me to hear a good sound/sounding cars ever in my life.


No better reason than that! We all start somewhere. If you never heard one, how would you learn? I have no system currently. I'll be demoing people's systems to get an idea of what drivers I like for my next car!


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> We are going to meet at the Main parking Lot off of River Road-easily visible, its the first Lot on the right after you get off Route 18 of if you get off Rt287 you follow River Road through 2-3 traffic lights and the Lot will quickly approach once you cross the light intersection where the RT18 ramp is located.
> 
> Once you are on River Road, thats where having my phone number comes in handy and I'll direct you. Its a pretty direct route to the park, you get off the highway onto river Road, you drive until the you see the Park on the right.


Can you PM me your cell #? I sent you mine.

Thx.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I added another..

3.5max6spd (02 Maxima) ECA/DIY/ca.com/max.og
6spdcoupe (05 G35 Sdan) ECA/DIY/ca.com/max.org
Skylar112 (02 VW GTI) ECA/DIY
drocpsu (Saturn) ECA/DIY
bboystevie (4th Gen Maxima 95-99) ECA/DIY
Felippe (05 GTO) DIY
PDogg81 (93 Olds Cutlass Supreme) ECA
nismos14 (05 altima SE-R) ca.com/max.org
solacedagony (03 Ford Ranger std. cab) DIY
Mr Perfect (96 Mazda MX-6) DIY
geo1317 (4th Gen Maxima 95-99)ECA/DIY /max.org
djfrestyl ('00 Maxima) ca.com/max.org
Jason(coworker) (98 BMW 328i)
PeteyGoesBoom( 2003 Explorer) DIY/ca.com
wildhair (Suzuki Samurai) DIY
XTREMETUNING (05 Jaguar Type X ) ECA
azbass (06 VW Golf) ca.com
ATB (05 Legacy GT wagon)DIY
steven1234 -DIY
*02AudiA4 ( 02 Audio A4) - DIY/CA.com *


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

updated...

3.5max6spd (02 Maxima) ECA/DIY/ca.com/max.og
6spdcoupe (05 G35 Sdan) ECA/DIY/ca.com/max.org
Skylar112 (02 VW GTI) ECA/DIY
drocpsu (Saturn) ECA/DIY
bboystevie (4th Gen Maxima 95-99) ECA/DIY
Felippe (05 GTO) DIY
PDogg81 (93 Olds Cutlass Supreme) ECA
nismos14 (05 altima SE-R) ca.com/max.org
solacedagony (03 Ford Ranger std. cab) DIY
Mr Perfect (96 Mazda MX-6) DIY
geo1317 (4th Gen Maxima 95-99)ECA/DIY /max.org
djfrestyl ('00 Maxima) ca.com/max.org
Jason(coworker) (98 BMW 328i)
PeteyGoesBoom( 2003 Explorer) DIY/ca.com
wildhair (Suzuki Samurai) DIY
XTREMETUNING (05 Jaguar Type X ) ECA
azbass (06 VW Golf) ca.com
ATB (05 Legacy GT wagon)DIY
steven1234 -DIY
02AudiA4 ( 02 Audio A4) - DIY/CA.com 
Mr.BreakIt- DIY


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

How come Jeff isnt on there? Hes not gonna come?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> How come Jeff isnt on there? Hes not gonna come?


hes on vacation..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Ahh yea forgot about that.


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

i was all ready to go but unfortunately we are having a family get together that i cant get out of so i wont be able to make it


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

updated...

3.5max6spd (02 Maxima) ECA/DIY/ca.com/max.og
6spdcoupe (05 G35 Sdan) ECA/DIY/ca.com/max.org
Skylar112 (02 VW GTI) ECA/DIY
drocpsu (Saturn) ECA/DIY
bboystevie (4th Gen Maxima 95-99) ECA/DIY
Felippe (05 GTO) DIY
PDogg81 (93 Olds Cutlass Supreme) ECA
nismos14 (05 altima SE-R) ca.com/max.org
solacedagony (03 Ford Ranger std. cab) DIY
Mr Perfect (96 Mazda MX-6) DIY
geo1317 (4th Gen Maxima 95-99)ECA/DIY /max.org
djfrestyl ('00 Maxima) ca.com/max.org
Jason(coworker) (98 BMW 328i)
PeteyGoesBoom( 2003 Explorer) DIY/ca.com
wildhair (Suzuki Samurai) DIY
XTREMETUNING (05 Jaguar Type X ) ECA
azbass (06 VW Golf) ca.com
ATB (05 Legacy GT wagon)DIY
steven1234 -DIY
Mr.BreakIt- DIY

no-shows: rdv, burnurass,Chuyler, raadkins16, Need SQ, denim, SQ Baru,02AudiA4


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

looking good. If all show, this will be the best turnout to date!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Unfortunately I will not be able to make it. Had a major problem come up at work and will be working this weekend.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Jon .... You Suck !


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks like a hot one this sunday get rady. At least we got sun. Looks good!!

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/08901?dayNum=2&from=weekend


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea he picked the hottest day of the Month.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh please...

The a/c will be on full blast along with my alt whine wooot!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Buahahaha no alt whine ...thats a supercharger that you recently installed.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

looking good! At least it's not going to be raining.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Trying to get that Focker Rob from Critical Mass/ICON to show up too.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> looking good! At least it's not going to be raining.


Dude if you are moving to New England in a few weeks, we NEED to catch a drink after the meet!!!! Pronto!!


----------



## MrBreakIt (Jun 13, 2007)

Hooray for alternator whine! 

It seems to be getting worse, so I'm going to attack it today. Noise filter, isolating relay, new fuse hookups - It better work  . At this point, like everyone else here, I'm really ready to take a break from working on the damn thing and just listen to it. I've got like 150 hours of install time, and it really doesn't show. At all. Sounds just OK, but the only thing you notice is the deck, and even that looks near stock. My friends and family just sort of sit back and nod. I feel like Cousin Eddie from Christmas Vacation. 

I'll be there, representing Chevrolet with my 03 Silverado with my mediocre system.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

MrBreakIt said:


> Hooray for alternator whine!
> 
> It seems to be getting worse, so I'm going to attack it today. Noise filter, isolating relay, new fuse hookups - It better work  . At this point, like everyone else here, I'm really ready to take a break from working on the damn thing and just listen to it. I've got like 150 hours of install time, and it really doesn't show. At all. Sounds just OK, but the only thing you notice is the deck, and even that looks near stock. My friends and family just sort of sit back and nod. I feel like Cousin Eddie from Christmas Vacation.
> 
> I'll be there, representing Chevrolet with my 03 Silverado with my mediocre system.


Hey its not so much about showing off what you've got as it is to meet people, built rapport and comradery. Either way just come enjoy yourself, we'll be looking forward to meeting you tomorrow.


----------



## MrBreakIt (Jun 13, 2007)

I absolutely agree. I am totally looking forward to meeting the other folks from here (and there). And hopefully learn a thing or two. I somehow manage to learn the hard way about the whole install process. I just finished working on the thing and getting ready for a road trip. I'll be out early, hopefully get there early. See you there.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

Where in NY are you located?
I'm curious if anyone else lives in Westchester.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

double post: looking forward to seeing everyone's sytems tomorrow.


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

ehhh 

cars not done


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope you still coming Steve! We just gave up on my install at 3:30am, its working though....just not cosmetically finished. But its certainly a breath of fresh air 

Looking forward to seeing you guys!



Looking to be there @ 1:00-1:30 for the earlybirds.

Dont forget your cameras!!!


----------

